# Посмотрите на грыжу воочию



## Доктор Ступин (18 Май 2008)

*Посмотрите на грыжи воочию!*
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/page20127//pozvonochnik-2#ccat


Ell, если так нельзя, удалите пост.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (18 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Посмотрите на грыжу воочию*

Уважаемая Ell! Картинки чрезвычайно познавательны и полезны для пациентов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Посмотрите на грыжу воочию*


----------



## Анатолий (18 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Посмотрите на грыжу воочию*

goodgoodgoodgood


----------



## Ell (2 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Посмотрите на грыжу воочию*



Тимур Гусейнов написал(а):


> Уважаемая Ell! Картинки чрезвычайно познавательны и полезны для пациентов.



Уважаемый Тимур, это Вы к чему? 

Прошу учесть, что лично я удаляю исключительно ссылки рекламного характера и на сайты, которые не имеют отношения к данному форуму и специалистам.
Не надо видеть во мне лишь человека с наганом


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Посмотрите на грыжу воочию*

Лучше девушку с плеткой!


----------



## Ell (3 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Посмотрите на грыжу воочию*

Фёдор Петрович, это я умею :p Думаю, все заметили :p


----------

